# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Полезные свойства яблок

## Irina

*Полезные свойства яблок*

С яблоком связано множество легенд. Любой из нас слышал притчу о змее искусителе и древе познания добра и зла. Будучи детьми, многие слышали о молодильных яблочках, дарующих молодость и красоту в народных сказках. Яблоко раздора вызвало переполох среди богов, и, в конце концов, привело к началу Троянской войны. Можно вспомнить про Ньютона, открывшего закон всемирного тяготения не без помощи яблока, или об известной корпорации Apple, или о Нью-Йорке, «большом яблоке» Америке. Популярность яблока неудивительна, благодаря своим ценным свойствам оно давно заняло почетное место в списке самых полезных фруктов.

Дикая яблоня была известна человеку раньше всех плодовых деревьев, ее начали культивировать в Малой Азии. Оттуда она была завезена в Египет и Палестину, а позднее — в древнюю Грецию и Рим.

Ещё за два века до нашей эры разводили более 25 сортов яблони. В настоящее время яблоки являются самым широко потребляемым в мире фруктом.Пользуется популярностью  и яблочная диета, для похудения достаточно всего несколько яблочных дней в неделю.


*Что содержится в яблоке?*

Витамин А, необходимый для нормального обмена веществ, формирования костей, восстановления эпителиальных тканей. Он также является мощным антиоксидантом и средством борьбы с инфекциями. В яблоках витамина A на 50% больше, чем в апельсинах.

Витамин С участвует в синтезе коллагена и проколлагена, оказывает противовоспалительное и противоаллергическое действие. Он регулирует свертываемость крови, нормализует проницаемость капилляров, увеличивает устойчивость к инфекциям. В некоторых сортах яблок витамина С в десять раз больше, чем апельсинах.

В яблоках также содержатся витамины группы В, необходимые организму для нормального функционирования нервной, сердечно-сосудистой и пищеварительной систем.

Яблоко считается источником клетчатки - важным элементом здорового питания.

Витамина G в яблоках больше, чем в любом другом фрукте. Он необходим для нормального пищеварения и роста.

Они также содержат кальций, который необходим для формирования костной массы.Яблоко — источник пектина, вещество, снижающее уровень вредного холестерина в крови и способствует похудению. В одном неочищенном яблоке 4 г клетчатки, из которых 2 г — пектин, полезный для сердечно-сосудистой системы.

*Почему полезно есть яблоки?*



    * Обладают бактерицидными и противовоспалительными свойствами. Свежие яблоки используются при лечении инфекционных заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта, дизентерии, острых и хронических колитов.

    * Яблоки действуют как мочегонное, желчегонное и легкое слабительное средство. Они рекомендуются при вялом пищеварении, хроническом холецистите.

    * Нормализуют обмен веществ. Регулярное употребление яблок способствует похудению, поскольку это препятствует переходу углеводов в жиры. Поэтому так популярны яблочные диеты и разгрузочные дни. Разгрузочный день выглядит следующим образом — 1-1,5 килограмм яблок едят в течение дня, 5-6 раз. Яблоки очистить от кожуры, удалить сердцевину и натереть на терке.

    * Яблочный чай успокаивает нервную систему, помогает снимать стресс.

    * Ежедневное употребление всего пары яблок снижает уровень холестерина в крови и опасность развития атеросклероза. Эффект достигается благодаря наличию в аскорбиновой кислоты, солей магния и пектинов.

    * Яблочные пектины препятствуют усвоению многих токсичных веществ. Поэтому они незаменимы для людей, работающих на вредных производствах, связанных с радиоактивными веществами и солями тяжелых металлов.

----------

